# What is the coolest thing you have found diving?



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I have herd some good stories about people finding cool stuff. What have you found while diving our waters?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I have seen some cool stuff but didn't bring it back... wink wink... be cautious what you do post because there are folks that would come get your stuff as they feel they are more entitled to have it than you are.... there is alot of cool stuff to see in the waters off Pensacola...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I found a Gold "Mariners Cross" necklace Pennant on the Russian Freighter about 15 years ago. It was really Brilliant color just lying there on the bottom.............(Sometimes I regret not picking it up )


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

no woryz said:


> I have seen some cool stuff but didn't bring it back... wink wink... be cautious what you do post because there are folks that would come get your stuff as they feel they are more entitled to have it than you are.... there is alot of cool stuff to see in the waters off Pensacola...


No doubt! I have not really found to much YET! I can't wait to find some cool stuff!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Dinner :thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I really enjoy searching for lost and cool stuff.

I find a lot of normal dive gear accessories like knives, fins, weights, snorkels, poney tanks, Spare Air tanks, bang-sticks, and pole spears. I think this stuff is pretty cool.

I retrieved a new camera setup off the bottom at the Oriskany once for a diver. I found the diver who was lost on the Oriskany back in October, on the bottom. This was very sad but also a cool mission.

Really enjoy finding large cool shells. I recently found some huge old conch shells buried. My wife and I have found some MONSTER spiney oyster shells.

To me, anything we find is cool.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

I found a 100 dollar bill on the way back in from spearfishing lol the only thing i cought that day but sure not going to complain hahaha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

While snorkeling in about 20 ft. of water on gulf side near the point of Ft. Pickens, I found what appeared to be a cannon. The current was so swift that I only got to mess with it fer about 4 breaths then I was wore out!!!!


----------

